# Question on Avatar



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Is there a way to make it where if some clicks on the avatar it will take them to a site.

I would like to click on my avatar and go to http://www.dlna.org


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think that this function is supported on the vBulletin software.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish we had some standard Avatars on the Forum that could be used.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dolly, Just find an image and convert it down .. and upload it. Much more personalized that way .. Just don't make it obscene


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Dolly, Just find an image and convert it down .. and upload it. Much more personalized that way .. Just don't make it obscene


I can't "convert it down...and upload it". To make the explaination as short as possible the equipment I have won't let me do that. I would love to be able to have a personalized Avatar, but I can't  So it would be nice if there were some standard ones available.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Find a picture you like on the internet, right click on it and save it to your computer. Then you can use it as your avatar by browsing to where you saved it. That's how I got my cute lemur!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Find a picture you like on the internet, right click on it and save it to your computer. Then you can use it as your avatar by browsing to where you saved it. That's how I got my cute lemur!


Again my equipment won't let me do that. I can't "right click" and I don't have a browser  And please don't ask what I do have :nono2: I have told the story so much I'm sick of it :barf: Pardon me


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Dolly said:


> Again my equipment won't let me do that. I can't "right click" and I don't have a browser  And please don't ask what I do have :nono2: I have told the story so much I'm sick of it :barf: Pardon me


Ok, I won't ask. The browsing I was referring to is actually here at DBSTalk where you assign your avatar. It allows you to browse to the folder where your picture is. But if you can't right click to save a picture and have no way of taking any digital pictures and storing them on your computer then being able to browse from here does you no good anyhow. Could someone e-mail you a picture that you could save to your computer? That sounds like the only other option.

Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like this...









or this...









or this...







...?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 +1 +1 Actually a very nice person is trying to come to my
aid in this matter. I don't know if it will work, but it was a very nice offer to help  This is a great Forum :sunsmile: Actually that middle one wouldn't be so bad :lol:


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like it might be an iOpener....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well since we didn't get any new HD to look at a wonderful person gave me a great Avatar that we can all look at :sunsmile: (My thanks was sent to the person in a PM since I don't know if it is O.K. to mention their name). This is such a great Forum :hurah:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What a beautiful avatar, Dolly.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Alright, Dolly, you got an avatar!!! That's what I was hoping - that you could use one that someone e-mailed to you! I thought about sending a picture of a rose but it's great somebody else came through with a cool one for you! With all the smilies in your signature, we all knew that you needed an avatar to complete your profile! The cool people at this forum have always been really helpful - whenever my husband and I have needed any help, this is where we come!:joy:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> What a beautiful avatar, Dolly.


Yes isn't it Richard :sunsmile:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Alright, Dolly, you got an avatar!!! That's what I was hoping - that you could use one that someone e-mailed to you! I thought about sending a picture of a rose but it's great somebody else came through with a cool one for you! With all the smilies in your signature, we all knew that you needed an avatar to complete your profile! The cool people at this forum have always been really helpful - whenever my husband and I have needed any help, this is where we come!:joy:


Well it wasn't e-mailed to me. In fact I don't honestly know how it was done  But it was a great job  And you are right there are a lot of cool and helpful people on this Forum  :sunsmile:


----------

